

Ask HN: Does your government provide digital public services? - netrus

Many governmental administration agencies have started to think about or to implement digital services for their citizens: Voting in regional elections, registering companies, delivering tax information.<p>How does your local administration use technology to improve its services?<p>I think this is a field underrepresented on HN, but with quite significant effects, e.g. for entrepreneurs that have to deal with bureaucracy.
======
netrus
To get this started: In Germany, many local agencies have developed online
processes to obtain birth certificates. In some places, i just need to fill an
online form and payment and identitiy verification is handled by the postal
service. However, these are island solutions, that are often poorly executed.
If I live in Hamburg, was born in Berlin, and want to marry in Munich I will
have to communicate with all three registration offices regarding my birth
certificate, with no automatic information transfer at all.

